# SSRI antidepressant/GAD question



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

What SSRI antidepressant seems to have the highest rate of success for generalized anxity disorders? I've switched from Wellbutrin to Prozac, and seem to be a little better about being "drawn up in knots" and not clenching my hands tight. These particular meds help with my IBS a lot, so why wiil the muscles not completely relax? I have Fibromyalgia. Is this why?


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Rowe, check out my Paxil Club thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi Rowe2,You might want to run that one by your docs. Antonio posted some information about Paxil that sounds pretty good.Also.... it takes about 12 weeks on a med before its full benefits can be realized, so maybe it's just a matter of hanging in there for a while yet?Best wishes, Evie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Evie, Once again, great advise. I have now been on Prozac 20mg. for 1-2 weeks. I am now beginning to feel more relaxed, and haven't had an attack of IBS for days. I feel more connected than I did on Wellbutrin, and it seems my concentration is returning. I just hope I don't get immune to this med. I have some pretty high hope going on here.


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Buspar is made for GAD. I don't know if it's an SSRI, though. I think it is.As for the muscle tension, yoga or light stretching each day does wonders.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks cloverleaf..I have been prescribed the Buspar before. I don't think I stayed on it longer enough though. I got really dizzy the first time I tried it, and I get leery of meds that cause that sensation. I probably should have tried to continue it. I have read since I was given the med that it also deals with chemicals of the brain as antidepressants does. So far, I am doing well on the Prozac. I still feel a degree of "being uptight", but no where near as I did on Wellbutrin. Maybe I should check with my Doc to see if the Prozac/Buspar can be combined?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Buspar is not an SSRI. It is my understanding that it is sort of in a class by itself. SSRI's affect only Serotonin, I think. Buspar affects a couple of other neurotransmitters as I recall.Glad you're feeling better, Rowe2. And thank you so much for your supportive correspondence.I've tried both Buspar and Wellbutrin but both of them turned me into a fat, apathetic, lethargic zombie. But some people do well on them.Evie


----------

